

Mysterious ‘Nazca Lines’ ruins discovered in Saudi desert - tyohn
http://www.smartplanet.com/blog/thinking-tech/mysterious-8216nazca-lines-ruins-discovered-in-saudi-desert/8581

======
gus_massa
More information in the original article:
[http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2011/09/15/scitech/main201066...](http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2011/09/15/scitech/main20106680.shtml?tag=content;siu-
container)

